# Wlan via Java verbinden



## Hang (7. Apr 2016)

Heyyy, Ich versuche nun seit ein paar tagen in Java ein programm zu machen welches sich mit dem Wlan vebinden kann (natürlich mit passwort und unter Windows).

Nun hätte ich die Frage wie könnte ich das machen?
Hoffe ihr habt ideen wie ich das angehen könnte.

mfg Hang


----------



## Thallius (7. Apr 2016)

Was ist in Deinen Augen denn eine Verbindung mit dem WLAN????


----------



## Xyz1 (7. Apr 2016)

Schnelle Antwort: Ist in Java nicht möglich.


----------



## Hang (7. Apr 2016)

Wenn du dich  mit dem Wlan verbidest, so das du es nutzen kannst


----------



## Bitfehler (7. Apr 2016)

Die Verbindung erfolgt über das Betriebssystem und nicht über Java. Du kannst eine (aufgebaute) Verbindung dann in deinem Java-Programm verwenden, um beispielsweise mit Web-Services zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Hang (8. Apr 2016)

Ok Vielen Dank


----------

